# Nano pro extreme vs x10



## Mercail (Sep 20, 2016)

I actually have the exact same question. If people could also post their experiences with durability I would be interested in hearing them.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AR720 (Jun 28, 2016)

NPXs, for me, have the same performance as X10s, but are much easier to tune. And they:

Are cheaper
Have fletching lines pre-drawn on them
Don't have C series weight codes so they are easier to match
Have no bad arrows (X10s have at least 1 bad arrow per dozen)
Do not have a cut limit (though for you this is a non-issue)
Do not take a permanent bend because they are all carbon
Are lighter than same spine X10s in most cases

Only glaring flaw is that the crest/logo wears off much more easily than X10s.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you AR720 was there spine chart on spot when ordering your arrows? Or did you have to go up or down a spine? That is one of my fears is investing $450 on a set of arrows to find they are to weak or to stiff.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

I prefer X10's. I haven't done a side by side comparison as that would be to expensive, but based on the technology and my scores X10's seem better.

They have less surface area for the wind to catch
They seem to have a weaker back end then NPX's which is supposed to be more forgiving with a finger release
I believe they have slightly tighter tolerances

Of course the pros and cons for each one are relatively small. I'm sure you will be happy with either one, but if you want the best possible arrow my vote would be for X10's.

I have never experienced a "bad" arrow out of my dozen... 
Also, X10's are very durable in my experiences. When getting new sight marks I put many arrows into hard objects and they were in perfect condition besides the point, I would say more durable than VAPs, Carbon ones, etc.

Anyway, what distances do you want to shoot? Noting your poundage either one might be to heavy to comfortably reach 70+ meters...


----------



## AR720 (Jun 28, 2016)

I stayed with the same spine from X10 to NPXs and it was fine. YMMV


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

inside X said:


> Thank you AR720 was there spine chart on spot when ordering your arrows? Or did you have to go up or down a spine? That is one of my fears is investing $450 on a set of arrows to find they are to weak or to stiff.


Can't comment on the Carbon Express charts, but the calculator on the Easton Archery homepage has been spot on for me.


----------



## AR720 (Jun 28, 2016)

10X Archer said:


> They have less surface area for the wind to catch


You sure about that? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...wDmiVIt5ForE3otc400PyCY3Y/edit#gid=1808828504



10X Archer said:


> I believe they have slightly tighter tolerances


This is true. Same straightness tolerance; weight tolerance is 0.5gr for X10s and 1gr for NPXs.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

AR720 said:


> You sure about that? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...wDmiVIt5ForE3otc400PyCY3Y/edit#gid=1808828504
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. Same straightness tolerance; weight tolerance is 0.5gr for X10s and 1gr for NPXs.


I haven't calculated the actual surface area, but it seems like the slightly larger middle section is made up for by the significantly smaller end sections. The numbers on the chart seem to confirm that.


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

inside X said:


> ... currently pulling 34 lbs 30 inch arrow


is it really worth your while to get X10's /NPX's for that draw weight? ACE's or SST's might score better and give you better sight marks, what are you using right now?


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

Last year outdoors he shot Easton acc. I thought about the ace but they tend to not be as durable. He has went through such a growth spurt this winter increasing his draw by almost 2 1/2 inches. Thought we would switch to these and get them ready by indoor Nationals. Indoors he is shooting x7 1914 at 30.25


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

inside X said:


> Last year outdoors he shot Easton acc. I thought about the ace but they tend to not be as durable. He has went through such a growth spurt this winter increasing his draw by almost 2 1/2 inches. Thought we would switch to these and get them ready by indoor Nationals. Indoors he is shooting x7 1914 at 30.25


it's very much true that ACE's are less durable than X10's. X10's are about a factor 2 more durable, especially the the smaller tungsten point. from what I've heard is that the NPX is even more durable. The shop I shoot for is recommending the nano SST's as a better option as the ACE in durability, don't have any first hand experience with them though. I would still recommend a slightly lighter (30.25 really isn't enough to let a X10 or NPX shine) and less expensive arrow, especially when he's still growing. replacing a set of x10/npx hurts the wallet a lot more than replacing a set of ACE/SST.

but fwiw, X10's have been found to be more consistent than NPX's around here.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you for the info I agree with him still growing it is quite a load of money to have to switch in a few months. Might look into the set


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Durability in what way? Aside from hitting a brick wall, nothing in normal target archery is going to phase them.

34lb, 30" arrow ... what does 30" arrow mean? What is his draw length? What is length of arrow carbon-to-carbon?

34lb draw weight with X10 arrows can be competitive (just) at 70meters ....


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

Durability as in hitting arrows together. When I shot Ace in the past I blew out the backs of several arrows or creased the walls . When I switched to x 10 everything was savagelable and the arrows lasted twice as long. His arrow is 30 inches Aluminum to aluminum currently pulling 29. 1/2 to the plunger hole.
Thinking sst are the way to go.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

I shot x10 they were heavy but good on wind then NPX lighter faster easy to tune but could not find in grass with metal detector..lol so I went back to ACE. light fast and a bit larger dia that
gives me the liner score plus can find it with my metal detector. lol. DL is 29in shooting 670 spine ace at 34lbs. I can tune a good group stiff but shootable with 650npx.


----------



## NOVABB (Feb 7, 2013)

I have shot both SST and NPX and I don't fell you loose anything with the SST's. If I were replacing my NPX's I would go with the SST's and get great scores and save a bunch of money.


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

lksseven said:


> ...Aside from hitting a brick wall...


cross that one off too, been there done that, no damage at less than 10 feet with 48# X10 380 tungsten point. deep hole in the plaster on the wall though.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

damiaan said:


> cross that one off too, been there done that, no damage at less than 10 feet with 48# X10 380 tungsten point. deep hole in the plaster on the wall though.


Readers, believe who you will ...
Plaster ain't brick ... 
Results from 35lb DW at 20yards, X10's ... (the brick wall, by the way, didn't seem to notice the impact at all (no hole, maybe a tiny scuff in each instance)


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

lksseven said:


> Readers, believe who you will ...
> Plaster ain't brick ...
> Results from 35lb DW at 20yards, X10's ... (the brick wall, by the way, didn't seem to notice the impact at all (no hole, maybe a tiny scuff in each instance)
> View attachment 6392889
> ...


Painful...

I think you know the risks when you decided to shoot there though. Try shooting NPX's at those bricks


----------



## cekkmt (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a hard time believing that x10s are more durable than NPXs considering a friend of mine has literally drove over his arrow tube of NPXs on accident and they were all fine. That being said, I do remember some people having issues with carbon express not having the best QC, where the ends of their shafts had chips or cracks when delivered, so i would personally choose x10s between the two. I would also personally shoot the ACGs over the nano ssts, since I don't really think there is a noticeable difference between the two.


----------



## AR720 (Jun 28, 2016)

cekkmt said:


> That being said, I do remember some people having issues with carbon express not having the best QC, where the ends of their shafts had chips or cracks when delivered, so i would personally choose x10s between the two.


You mean this guy? http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2840074

Replies indicate that this occurs with all arrows. Just cut the end off.


----------



## Mercail (Sep 20, 2016)

I met a girl at a field shoot recently shooting NPX that broke four arrows at the end of the point shank shooting into wood (so she said). I didn't see impacts, but she was shooting lower poundage and there wasn't any concrete to hit out there. Taking that with a grain of salt, has anyone had similar or opposite experiences with the NPX or X10? I shoot a lot of field up to 80yds and hitting a wooden bail or plywood backstop isn't out of the realm of possibility.

Sorry to hijack and thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Years ago, I was called all sorts of nasty names here on AT, and even received some PM's from a few very well known archers filled with vulgarities, for suggesting that NPX were anywhere near as good as X10's. Funny thing is, one of those VERY well-known professional archers who sent me a nasty PM, is now promoting CX arrows and shooting NPX's. 

And so it goes with our little sport.

X10's are outstanding arrows. NPX's are outstanding arrows. Both are better than 99.999% of the archers who will ever use them. Pick one and then go work on your stamina and mental game.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

One's confidence in their arrow may have more of an effect then the actual arrow in this situation. The placebo effect is strong.

Also, in my opinion, don't bother with A/C/E/SST if you plan on getting X10/NPX later. I did this and I feel that it wasn't the best use of resources. Stick with standard carbons and save up for heavier limbs and X10/NPX when your ready.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

My backyard ... 

X10s at 31lb DW survive the sudden stop unscathed ... at 35lb DW survival is a pipedream. Of course for me a clean release at 31lb DW is a pipedream too!

Which arrow will make me 25yrs old again? [emoji26][emoji849]

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

10X Archer said:


> One's confidence in their arrow may have more of an effect then the actual arrow in this situation. The placebo effect is strong.


This is very true. An archer who won't be satisified until they are using "...." (fill in the blank) should probably just get it and put that out of their mind, no matter whether they are right or not about it making any difference.

As for the A/C/E's and SST's, I've seen a lot of archers shoot great scores with both of those. They are different tools for a different job than the X10 or NPX. I'm glad we have options.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

lksseven said:


> My backyard ...
> 
> X10s at 31lb DW survive the sudden stop unscathed ... at 35lb DW survival is a pipedream. Of course for me a clean release at 31lb DW is a pipedream too!
> 
> ...


Larry, I shot all my PB indoor and outdoor scores at 42. I don't want to be 25 again to be honest. 42 was better! LOL


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Larry, I shot all my PB indoor and outdoor scores at 42. I don't want to be 25 again to be honest. 42 was better! LOL


Well, I'm happy to give a little to get a little - 42 it is! And the sooner the better! :wink:


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Mercail said:


> I met a girl at a field shoot recently shooting NPX that broke four arrows at the end of the point shank shooting into wood (so she said). I didn't see impacts, but she was shooting lower poundage and there wasn't any concrete to hit out there. Taking that with a grain of salt, has anyone had similar or opposite experiences with the NPX or X10? I shoot a lot of field up to 80yds and hitting a wooden bail or plywood backstop isn't out of the realm of possibility.
> 
> Sorry to hijack and thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


From my experience with the NPX arrows, these shafts can take a beating.


----------



## VAtiger (Dec 15, 2016)

I heartily agree with erose: I have only killed an NPX when I had struck a structural metal post, but never with a miss in the ground.


----------



## Mercail (Sep 20, 2016)

erose said:


> From my experience with the NPX arrows, these shafts can take a beating.


Thanks for the reply, I was a little hesitant after seeing those broken shafts but I feel better now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

If you are referring to post 19, those are X10s. But not sure if there is an arrow that can survive a brick wall. Can’t tell you if NPXs could survive that type of abuse, because I don’t shoot mine into walls.

I would recommend though that if you or whomever is shooting them, is still putting arrows into the wood, to get a lower cost target arrow such as VAPs and shoot them until you no longer have that problem. 

Wood normally doesn’t hurt arrows, unless the arrow hits a nail or a old point. Shooting at a club for example, there will be a greater risk of hitting metal either in the wood if they have wooden framed targets or stands, or in a target where you may hit a lost point.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercail (Sep 20, 2016)

erose said:


> If you are referring to post 19, those are X10s. But not sure if there is an arrow that can survive a brick wall. Can’t tell you if NPXs could survive that type of abuse, because I don’t shoot mine into walls.
> 
> I would recommend though that if you or whomever is shooting them, is still putting arrows into the wood, to get a lower cost target arrow such as VAPs and shoot them until you no longer have that problem.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the confusion, I was referring to my earlier post (#23) about being broken shooting into wood.

I told myself at the beginning of the outdoor season (March in Florida) that if I finished the season without loosing or breaking an arrow I would upgrade. It's almost a year later (and a LOT of shooting!) and I've still got the same 10 VAPs in my quiver. I would be lying if I told you I didn't hit a few back stops on the way though...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

erose said:


> I would recommend though that if you or whomever is shooting them, is still putting arrows into the wood, to get a lower cost target arrow such as VAPs and shoot them until you no longer have that problem.


Best advice. Seriously. New arrows wont stop you from missing. If you're worried about the cost and breaking arrows, that will 100% have an affect on your shooting. When you're down to your last 7 arrows of your precious X10/NPX with Tungsten points at a tournament, don't tell me you won't sweat. 

And missing the bale and losing an arrow isn't the only danger. Any number of things can happen. Someone could smash into your arrow, the bale could flip over, etc.

If you can't afford to buy two dozen and aren't ok with the possibility of finishing the season with one dozen, then don't buy them.

All that being said, I personally shoot NPXs. I have shot them for I think about 4 years now. I have also shot X10s for a year, and I tried a second time for half the season last year. For my own shooting, the NPXs shot better. I noticed no durability difference between the two. I am basing my performance with the arrow on the full FITA since we still shoot that in CA. At 70m, marginal difference between the two. At 90m, the NPXs grouped better. At closer distances, it was a wash and in fact I shot all my indoor PRs with the X10s last indoor season.

My only gripe is the NPX cresting can get gummy as it wears off and it might mess with your arrow rest. Nothing that a quick wipe won't fix but I did not have to do that with my X10s.

I still want to try to get X10s to work. I still suspect that it was a spine issue for me. And the ONLY reason why I want to try to get the X10s to work is because I like the way the X10s jangled around in my quiver versus the NPXs. I think it's the aluminum core that changes the sound


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

I always wonder why CTMIIs are left out of these conversations. I always had excellent scores with them and those with lower draw weights might really benefit from them.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

I like the groups on the NPX and the vane guidelines.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The lines on the shafts are money. I have no idea why Easton doesn't do that. Saves me tons of time when fletching.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the feed back. I have decided to go with the nano sst spider vanes , Beiter pin nocks and 110-120 break off points. Going to try to save a little coin this go around . Besides Lancaster is out of stock on x10 I needed. Trying 550 's leaving them 31 1/2 inches. Going to be pulling 34 lbs through the clicker and starting with 120 grain points.


----------



## AR720 (Jun 28, 2016)

SSTs have the fletching lines too, and as others have mentioned, are very capable of shooting very good scores. I know someone using SSTs who regularly scores between 315 and 335 in practice at 70m with 36 arrows.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

....considering all the positives about the Nanos i'm guessing the popularity of the X10s over it with regards to elite archers has something to do with Hoyt's many sources which are used to influence these archers...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> ....considering all the positives about the Nanos i'm guessing the popularity of the X10s over it with regards to elite archers has something to do with Hoyt's many sources which are used to influence these archers...


That's a big part of it. The other part is that people are sheep and they just follow one another.

Having said that, X10's are obviously very good arrows. So there isn't really a wrong answer here.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

jmvargas said:


> ....considering all the positives about the Nanos i'm guessing the popularity of the X10s over it with regards to elite archers has something to do with Hoyt's many sources which are used to influence these archers...


There's always that bit of wind tunnel testing by Dr James Park that actually showed that X10's are less affected by wind. 
The placebo effect is nice, but placebo backed up by actual published scientific research does wonders..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

whiz-Oz said:


> There's always that bit of wind tunnel testing by Dr James Park that actually showed that X10's are less affected by wind.
> The placebo effect is nice, but placebo backed up by actual published scientific research does wonders..


I haven't seen that. Did he compare X10's to NPX's in that test? I would think the lighter weight of the NPX combined with equally small diameter, would cancel things out. The two are really so close that I'm not sure it matters. An archer's mindset is going to affect their score much more than whether they chose x10's or NPX's.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't think the Nano Pro Xtremes were out then, however, if they were lighter weight with equally small diameter, they would drift MORE, not less. 

If you stick a bowling ball and a volleyball out in the wind, which one gets blown around first? 

Having a look at the paper, it only compares Easton products, but you can see where Nano Pro Xtremes would be on the graph. 

http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1754337113483410


This stuff is scientific research, which as been published in March 2013. This has been out for almost five years and the general archery community wants to just ignore it and pretend that they can just say what they like. 

Mind you, I still have to tell people that wind doesn't blow on the side of the arrow while it's in flight if there is a cross wind.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> The lines on the shafts are money. I have no idea why Easton doesn't do that.


too stubborn to adopt a good idea when someone else had it, I suspect.


my only feedback on one shaft versus another is I have seen several NPs junked recently because the points snapped at the junction to the shaft when they hit something (probably a lost point) in a butt. there was no way to get enough heat into the snapped off shank to free the hot glue before the shaft was ruined anyway. stainless X10 points just bent at the neck when they met the same fate.


----------



## AR720 (Jun 28, 2016)

caspian said:


> too stubborn to adopt a good idea when someone else had it, I suspect.
> 
> 
> my only feedback on one shaft versus another is I have seen several NPs junked recently because the points snapped at the junction to the shaft when they hit something (probably a lost point) in a butt. there was no way to get enough heat into the snapped off shank to free the hot glue before the shaft was ruined anyway. stainless X10 points just bent at the neck when they met the same fate.


Were you using tool steel? They tend to snap off rather than bend. Had this happen a few times. Solution: assuming you used regular hot melt, submerge the front of the arrow with the broken shank in boiling water, which is hot enough to soften the glue but not hot enough to damage the shaft, for a while. Use a long thin wire, like a straightened coat hanger, from the back of the arrow to push the shank out.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

caspian said:


> too stubborn to adopt a good idea when someone else had it, I suspect.
> 
> 
> my only feedback on one shaft versus another is I have seen several NPs junked recently because the points snapped at the junction to the shaft when they hit something (probably a lost point) in a butt. there was no way to get enough heat into the snapped off shank to free the hot glue before the shaft was ruined anyway. stainless X10 points just bent at the neck when they met the same fate.


I had this happen with their tool steel points. Good thing about tool steel is they don't bend. Bad thing is they are either straight, or broken. There is a way to get them out that involves straightening a wire coat hangar and heating the very tip of the shank. I've done it a couple times with success.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

whiz-Oz said:


> I don't think the Nano Pro Xtremes were out then, however, if they were lighter weight with equally small diameter, they would drift MORE, not less.
> 
> If you stick a bowling ball and a volleyball out in the wind, which one gets blown around first?
> 
> ...


I have a degree in science and greatly respect peer-reviewed, published data. I appreciate it whenever someone takes the time to actually see what is happening rather than just take a manufacturer's word for it, or guess. 

And yea, I still have a hard time wrapping my mind around the idea that air doesn't impact the side of a shaft as it weathervanes toward the target.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

whiz-Oz said:


> http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1754337113483410
> 
> This stuff is scientific research, which as been published in March 2013. This has been out for almost five years and the general archery community wants to just ignore it and pretend that they can just say what they like..


Maybe everyone is ignoring it because it is $40 for 24hrs of access? Or am I missing something?

Paul


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> I have a degree in science and greatly respect peer-reviewed, published data. I appreciate it whenever someone takes the time to actually see what is happening rather than just take a manufacturer's word for it, or guess.
> 
> And yea, I still have a hard time wrapping my mind around the idea that air doesn't impact the side of a shaft as it weathervanes toward the target.


Ask an FAA licensed pilot how it works, and why it is important that it works that way.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nah, Whiz explained quite well the last time we discussed this. I was not thinking of the direction of the arrow relative to the air mass but rather to the line of the target.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

1) The arrow after stabilising in the airflow, flies straight in the airmass and experiences no lateral airflow.
2) Wind is airmass movement, relative to objects stationary on the ground.
3) Resultant velocities of 1) and 2) produces the flight path that leads the arrow to the target.

Any curve you "see" is a result of the time taken for the stabilising of the arrow in the airflow, before it begins a straight trajectory, with a starting point that is on the opposite side of where the observer/archer is standing. You can test the validity of this phenomena by having another observer stand next to the archer at a short distance downwind, after a certain distance, he or she may see the arrow jump between him or her and the target, and then fly sideways, straight to the target.

There are a lot of assumptions here that approximate relationships to simple static values and linear relationships, so as to simplify the explanation.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

By the way, I have to admit. I have never personally observed this phenomena. This is all theory.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

*upwind


----------



## ZAWA (Aug 13, 2015)

I Think that I have seen this, watching a women shooting light poundage, from behind her it looked like arrow was changing lanes like a car does on the road.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> I had this happen with their tool steel points. Good thing about tool steel is they don't bend. Bad thing is they are either straight, or broken. There is a way to get them out that involves straightening a wire coat hangar and heating the very tip of the shank. I've done it a couple times with success.


they were not my arrows but I am fairly sure the points were stainless steel.

unfortunately the owner had put the things in with AAE Max Bond and not hotmelt, so all attempts at removal destroyed the shaft in the process. they now understand why this is not a smart thing to do, given those shafts are $540 a dozen in our part of the world.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Caspian, it can still be done even with Max Bond, but you gotta go very slowly. I removed two broken shanks that were epoxied in.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

ZAWA said:


> I Think that I have seen this, watching a women shooting light poundage, from behind her it looked like arrow was changing lanes like a car does on the road.


Does she look good?


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

Black46 said:


> Maybe everyone is ignoring it because it is $40 for 24hrs of access? Or am I missing something?
> 
> Paul


IF anyone's that interested, my job will allow access to this at no cost..


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

Update 550's nano sst shot great. Son shot a 290 half tonight with them and a new personal best on a half.These were found to be very forgiving on a not so perfect shot catching the bottom of the 9 where before with the 1914's would be in the 7 ring. His average was 280 would definitely recommend these to anyone looking for a recurve arrow

Setup is a Hoyt Faktor 34 lbs through the clicker x tour bamboo 32 lb long limbs Nano 550's over length is 31" 120 points spider vanes Beiter pin nocks, Shibuya ultimate rest Beiter clicker. Shrewd Revel stabilizers


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Awesome. I always found the SST's to work very well for my daughter. They were durable too.


----------



## Green Ring (Aug 13, 2012)

Black46 said:


> Maybe everyone is ignoring it because it is $40 for 24hrs of access? Or am I missing something?
> 
> Paul


Well, this is an X10/NPX thread so $40 is one measly arrow. 

And you can use the downloaded article forever, while the arrow only lasts until it hits a brick wall.


----------



## Mercail (Sep 20, 2016)

So if the SST's are a great arrow, are the NPX worth the extra $130/dozen for us mortals? I'm all about buying nice before buying twice but I have a wife I need to justify any more archery purchases before our vacation this summer.

Is the NPX 5% better? 10%?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

If you don't buy them to try you'd NEVER know the truth.


----------



## Mercail (Sep 20, 2016)

theminoritydude said:


> If you don't buy them to try you'd NEVER know the truth.


Lancaster doesn't sell the SST as a single arrow, only dozen sets. I tried calling them up to get a single SST and NPX to do some testing but they couldn't make it happen.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn’t say buy one. No one does that.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

I have shot NP in the past they shot great for me and group extremely well.super durable. My problem with my son is that the spine charts from Easton never fell on with his style of shooting and tended to fall way stiff. That is y I was reluctant to spend the money on the Nano pros for fear of wasting money on a arrow that was way to stiff or weak. If I could of had a guarantee that the arrows would have worked I'd dump the money in a heart beat. Especially with these results. Talked to CS at Carbon Express they recommend the 550 and were spot on. Chart called for the 550 also on Carbon Express maybe someone finally got it right


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

We can thank Limbwalker for his valuable work in assisting Carbon Express on the arrow spine selection chart. I too have found it very accurate, especially for the light draw weight short draw archers!


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a different story - tried NP X-Tremes but what supposed to be the right spine never worked for me (I went thru tuning, trimmed arrows two times and played a lot with tiller bolts) and fletching tape still got torn constantly. Got X10s and things worked immediately on factory settings and “guessed” length of the arrow.

Both arrows are great, i liked NP (they are slimmer than X10) and X10s - I guess until you really try both - you never know what will work for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Folks, look... they both work for everyone. I'm not sure where this "what works for you" comes from. I've been able to make every arrow I've ever tried "work" for me - meaning tuned and shooting to my capabilities. X10's were the most finicky of them all but I got them to shoot just fine after some sorting. Forgiving arrows are forgiving for everyone, not just a few. If you're not getting the results you expect, then you have selected the wrong spine, components or have made the wrong choices in tuning. Sorry to be blunt but it's really that simple.

Having said that, you tend to get what you pay for in arrows. The real question is at what level do you need to be shooting before you can "justify" (there's a loaded term) the expense of premium arrows? I have some thresholds based on my experience coaching 100's of archers over the past 15 years, but people have different budgets and can justify more or less accordingly. 

I don't think any teen needs X10's or NPX's, but you see plenty of them on the line at JOAD Nationals simply because those kids have wealthy parents (yes, you are wealthy if you can afford to buy your kid X10's - don't deny it). The reason I can say that with confidence is because I personally shot enough 330+ scores at 70 meters (and a few 340's in practice) with A/C/E's to know what they are capable of. I've also had several of my students win JOAD Nationals using A/C/E's. For a couple of those archers, X10's would have been a poor choice because of their draw length and draw weight. 

But nothing I can say or write here will keep a lot of archery parents from overspending on arrows. They will because they can, and it makes them feel good, and that's all the reasons they need. 

Mercail, to answer your question - SST's capable of 330+ at 70 meters. I'd say when an archer is pushing that number, they can then experiment with NPX and X10 to see if they benefit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

As is the case more often than not, I agree with all that limbwalker has said on this thread. We recommend gear that is consummate with the archer's abilities and goals, but always with a budget and growth in mind.

We have Conner and Casey shooting Carbon Express Nano Pro X-treme Recurve arrows for outdoors with great results using the tool steel points. The NPX's are all-carbon and very consistent for spine/weight/straightness. They are about 3% smaller in diameter than X-10's of corresponding stiffness. We're using the Beiter Outnocks on them with great results and zero breakage or cracks on the rear of the shafts. On occasion, I've used my pocket knife to dig the NPX's out of target frames on the field course or when sighting in with no breakage as well. 

Casey found that the Nano SST's were more forgiving to shoot indoors than the larger and heavier X-Buster or Maxima Pro Recurve RZ's. She's been shooting 297-299 halves on the 60 cm. JOAD face and 288-293 on the 40 cm target indoors with them. Conner (6'2" @ 16) is shooting his 31" X-Busters very well with medium 40 lb. limbs. We will be making changes for outdoors with both going up 2 lbs. in weight and Conner going with long limbs, but staying with properly spined NPX's. We have several of our JOAD kids shooting Nano SST's and Medallion's for outdoors with great results at a lower cost.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you Rob the SST'S were actually recommended from one of your staff members as a great intermediate level arrow . We put these together for Hunter this past week with the Spider vanes and Beiter nocks also recommended. I could not be happier with the outcome of both the arrows along with the knowledge of the LAS staff. See you in a couple of weeks at the Indoor Nationals at LAS.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks Inside X;
I'm glad to hear that the SST's are increasing Hunter's best scores and that also bodes well for outdoors, which is coming soon. My point in listing Casey's scores is that the Nano SST's are MUCH better and more accurate than an intermediate arrow. They are truly world class and easily compare to the ACE's, but with greater durability at a lower cost. Our kids could be shooting any arrow shaft made and they choose Carbon Express Nano.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Those Medallion XR's in the 1300-2000 spine are just unreal for the price. They deliver performance that far exceeds that of any other arrow in those spine ranges, and have been chosen by multiple winners of JOAD Nationals. 



> She's been shooting 297-299 halves on the 60 cm. JOAD face *and 288-293 on the 40 cm target* indoors with them.


:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

. Starting to come together


----------



## luckman88 (Nov 11, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Inside X;
> I'm glad to hear that the SST's are increasing Hunter's best scores and that also bodes well for outdoors, which is coming soon. My point in listing Casey's scores is that the Nano SST's are MUCH better and more accurate than an intermediate arrow. They are truly world class and easily compare to the ACE's, but with greater durability at a lower cost. Our kids could be shooting any arrow shaft made and they choose Carbon Express Nano.


Rob - what points and vanes are Casey shooting with?

BTW congratulations on another successful LAS Classic. For those of us who couldn't attend in person, the YouTube and live coverage were top notch.


----------

